# Pet store actually got new plalnts



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

They are the new line of cultured plants. I have been waiting for the petsmart around here to get a hold of some of them lol


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

Those plants are from tissue cultures. At least they are selling something that can actually survive being under water unlike most of the plants in those tubes they sell.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

*Corporate America*



ua hua said:


> Those plants are from tissue cultures. At least they are selling something that can actually survive being under water unlike most of the plants in those tubes they sell.


Yeah no joke, whenever I was over in that department working, I would steer people away from our plants except for the anubias, java fern, and amazon sword. They seem dumbfounded when I would tell them not to buy our stuff because it wouldn't survive. It was kind of funny. But then telling them that they are best not actually planted the java fern or anubias, then they were even more turned off, so I always recommended a great LPS to them, haha.

I love working for corporate America and steering business away from it! :icon_twis


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

I got some dwarf hairgrass for my low tech tank from there about 5 months ago. I say don't do it, it isn't enough for the price and they seem pretty low quality.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh wow, NICE...now that's a better approach considering the pervious attempt.


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

koebwil said:


> I got some dwarf hairgrass for my low tech tank from there about 5 months ago. I say don't do it, it isn't enough for the price and they seem pretty low quality.


Did you buy some in this same packaging from Petsmart? Or did they have it in those tubes? Cuz the ones here in Utah have never carried Hairgrass.


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

Our Petsmart has a shallow plant tank set up and has for years. About half the plants they carry won't make it for long since they are house plants. They all look like they've been run over by a truck. Maybe they sell more than I think they do but it seems to me that tank has to be perpetually losing money.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

We have 1 Pet Smart store, Smyrna, that has a planted tank. Plants are in good shape. When I am near a Petco I got there for plants.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I bought the needle leaf ludwigia, I'll try to keep you updated on how they do. They do look like they were grown under water instead of emersed.


----------



## koebwil (Jul 6, 2011)

Studman0143 said:


> Did you buy some in this same packaging from Petsmart? Or did they have it in those tubes? Cuz the ones here in Utah have never carried Hairgrass.


it was that exact package, they had dwarf hairgrass, microswords, and one other, I think it was ludwigia. all $8. I guess we got them way earlier in Madison.


----------



## ben100 (Aug 16, 2011)

i got the microswords and needleleaf which are doing fine, the telanthera needs more light i think but is trying to grow! you just gotta get em when they havent been there for a while and start drying out


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Here's the previous discussion on these cultured plants: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/140615-review-petsmart-brand-cultured-plants.html


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow, thanks a bunch for all your input. You probably had a test store and that's why you got these packages earlier than us.



ben100 said:


> i got the microswords and needleleaf which are doing fine, the telanthera needs more light i think but is trying to grow! you just gotta get em when they havent been there for a while and start drying out


And that's be great if you could update me on how they do. I can get a discount on them, and I'll wait til they go on sale til I buy some, so if you have a success story with them, that'd be great. My store gets shipments in every Thursday, so that is when I would go to get them in hopes they aren't dried up already.


----------



## PRSRocker3390 (Apr 20, 2009)

Check out the previous discussion thread above that was posted by TLE041. I contributed to that thread around page two with some info on these plants back when they first were introduced a few months back. I've been working for petsmart for at least 4 years now during college and I'm proud to say I'm one of the rare employees that know what they are talking about. I love having customers come to me as regulars everyday than going to any of the LFS's.

The plants are good stuff from what I've tested myself. Best time to get them is when they first come in of course but they are none the less good stuff. Petsmart is definitely trying to become much better with aquatics. I think the company is doing the best so far out of most of the chains, IMO. Even if I didn't work for them, because its got its ups and downs anyway, I still like the newer things being brought in and the old stuff and myths going out the door. 

Plus, They also carry API CO2 Booster now too! Just like excel but now by API. Seems to be similarly priced or a tad cheaper and now at least we can get it easily in a chain store. I always had to get excel online. 

My favorite plants that they have now in the store is the Alternanthera Reineckii and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. That seems to be the most popular so far that i've noticed. I've taken home the alternanthera and it has done wonderful!

Sorry for the rambling.... I'm tired!


----------



## Studman0143 (Mar 20, 2011)

PRSRocker3390 said:


> Check out the previous discussion thread above that was posted by TLE041. I contributed to that thread around page two with some info on these plants back when they first were introduced a few months back. I've been working for petsmart for at least 4 years now during college and I'm proud to say I'm one of the rare employees that know what they are talking about. I love having customers come to me as regulars everyday than going to any of the LFS's.
> 
> The plants are good stuff from what I've tested myself. Best time to get them is when they first come in of course but they are none the less good stuff. Petsmart is definitely trying to become much better with aquatics. I think the company is doing the best so far out of most of the chains, IMO. Even if I didn't work for them, because its got its ups and downs anyway, I still like the newer things being brought in and the old stuff and myths going out the door.
> 
> ...


No you're good. My last day there is tomorrow actually, I was the Support Store Manager. My hobby has always been aquatics so I've paid big attention to everything we bring in and take out. I too have made suggestions over the past year I've been there. They do occasionally listen. I'll personally be satisfied once I see them labeling things correctly, and not tying bog plants to driftwood and putting them in the fish tanks, etc. They are trying, but they are still doing so many obvious things wrong. Yes I complain, but they really are obvious things.

Anyways, I read the other thread, very helpful information. I feel more comfortable buying some now!


----------

